# [OOC] Turmoil in Ghelspad [Scarred Lands] (FULL 5/5)



## Torillan (Feb 26, 2004)

I'd like to start up a Scarred Lands PbP campaign.  I have a basic storyline to run, but I'd like to try to build adventures around the characters, using their background and other elements if possible.  

I'm looking for 5 players.  Here are the basics:

-3rd level
-28 point buy
-Max HP for each starting level
-2,700 gp start 
-NO magic items to start with, HOWEVER, Masterwork Items are OK.
(Note: I plan on using rules for Leveled Treasure from Dragon #289, so I will work with you to build a suitable "heirloom" magic item.)
-All PC races from the Revised Creature Collection (including Termana races, just give a good reason why you're in Ghelspad; also, I'll leave it up to you about using Human Variant rules depending on where your character hails from)
(Note: I do not have any of the Scarred Lands Players Guide, but if you do, just give me info on what you want to use from it and I'll give a ruling)
-No evil alignments
-FRCS book feats are OK, just give explaination for Regional Feats
-Any and all "official" Scarred Lands material

Any questions please post them here in this thread.  I check daily so I'll get a response to you somewhat quickly.

Here is the current list of players & their characters:
Hammerhead - Lydia Sitarak (Human Necromacer 3)
Paxus - Torvin the Scribe (Mountain Dwarf Conjurer 3)
ferretguy - Soleril Quilserve (Dark Elf Monk/Rogue 1/1)
Voadam - Harl Gurrol (Mountain Dwarf Barbarian 3)
Argent Silvermage - Ashcroft Skulos (Half-Elf Druid 3)

See the Rogue's Gallery postings for more details.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 27, 2004)

Cool. I think the Scarred Lands are pretty cool, and I'd love to play in a PbP game. However, I don't have the revised Creature Collection...what exactly are the races there? I mean, you could be human or something, right?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 27, 2004)

What basic storyline are you looking at?  I'd like to play around with either a Summoner from Burok Torn or an Albadian Hellian (both are PrCs from the setting, Relics and Rituals 1 and 2 respectively), but I'm willing to adapt to whatever focus you want; the dwarf works better against the Calastians than in the Ukrudan Desert, for example.


----------



## ferretguy (Feb 27, 2004)

Alright!  would definitly love to play in a Scarred Lands game...Probably a dwarf from Burok Torn...will have him wrote up and ready this weekend!


----------



## Torillan (Feb 27, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Cool. I think the Scarred Lands are pretty cool, and I'd love to play in a PbP game. However, I don't have the revised Creature Collection...what exactly are the races there? I mean, you could be human or something, right?




Well, in the Revised Creature Collection they re-printed the race material from the Scarred Lands DM screen booklet.  It's pretty much the standard races from the PHB, with a few additions.  If you don't have access to either, I'll post the basics here.  Let me know.

As for you other guys, I'm willing to let you play what you'd like.  I do have RRI & RRII, so any Scarred Lands material is OK.  Once I get and idea of who and what your characters are, I'll modify the basic storyline.

Thanks for joining!  Post your character info here, and I'll compile everything.  I'll be using maps made with DungeonCrafter, and I'll attach them to postings in the "Playing the Game" forum.


----------



## Torillan (Feb 27, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> What basic storyline are you looking at?  I'd like to play around with either a Summoner from Burok Torn or an Albadian Hellian (both are PrCs from the setting, Relics and Rituals 1 and 2 respectively), but I'm willing to adapt to whatever focus you want; the dwarf works better against the Calastians than in the Ukrudan Desert, for example.




I'll pretty much have the party galavanting over much of Ghelspad (though not always by mundane travel means    ).  The adventure will start on the frontier of New Venir/Lageni, where it borders the Blood Steppes.  Time of year will be early spring.  At some point, Termana will enter into the equation, but I want to make sure everyone has fun, so I'll adjust settings accordingly (but it won't be a cakewalk!).


----------



## d'Anconia (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm very interested in this game. I haven't had much experience playing in the Scarred Lands, but I have some of the books, and it looks very interesting. I'll look through and post a character concept today.


----------



## Torillan (Feb 27, 2004)

d'Anconia said:
			
		

> I'm very interested in this game. I haven't had much experience playing in the Scarred Lands, but I have some of the books, and it looks very interesting. I'll look through and post a character concept today.




Excellent!  Welcome aboard.  Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 28, 2004)

I'd be interested.

I don't have the revised creature collection but I do have a bunch of scarred lands stuff including the small gazeteer and R&RI&II.

I'd only be available on weekdays and probably only one post a day.

If that is fine then I will work up a character concept.

I don't have Dragon 289, how does the heirloom concept work?


----------



## Torillan (Feb 28, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'd be interested.
> 
> I don't have the revised creature collection but I do have a bunch of scarred lands stuff including the small gazeteer and R&RI&II.
> 
> ...




That is fine.  I'm currently in nursing school so I'll have a day or two a week that I couldn't post at all.  Go ahead with what you've got and post the character here.

As for the Leveled Treasures, it permits you to have one magic weapon that you "awaken" powers by spending XP's (and being minimum levels), rather that constantly having to find new magic items.

Once I have an idea of what each character is like, each may just "find" a weapon that suits them.


----------



## ferretguy (Feb 28, 2004)

Torillan...just a quick question...would it be acceptable to play a dark elf? Thinking about a rouge/monk(lawful neutral). Figured he got tired of the constant fighting with the dwarven nation....felt his god was going about things the wrong way so has left the dark elfen lands...


----------



## Voadam (Feb 29, 2004)

Do you want to start a character thread in Rogue's Gallery or have us post characters here?

I'm thinking of a Burok Torn Mountain Dwarf too, and giving him a family connection (if a player of another dwarf is willing) to one or more of the other dwarves (two PCs are currently considering them).

Somewhat of a misfit who did not learn his runes and did not fully fit into the lawful lifestyle Harl Gurrok is a brave berserker, not a disciplined warrior. He thought about joining the Iron Guard who patrol the mountain passes, but realized their lives were filled with too many restrictions for him and would not satisfy his wanderlust. When he heard his cousin was journeying outside the mountain Gurrok jumped at the chance to accompany him and see the world.

Harl would be a 3rd level barbarian with a rune covered Masterwork cold iron greatsword (his legacy item). Feats I was thinking of Dodge and Spring Attack. Probably spend the majority of the rest of his money on good but light dwarven armor (is mithril available?)


----------



## Voadam (Feb 29, 2004)

Are Mountain dwarves racial package the same in CCR as in Burok Torn? I have BT but have not read through it thoroughly.


----------



## ferretguy (Feb 29, 2004)

Well lets see, Soleril Quilserve had spent the beginnings of his life like any dark elf of the underdark of the Kelder mountain region: doing his part to bring the dwarfs of Burok Torn to their knees for his God (as his priests would speak of the great betrayal). After many years of using his skills to aid ambushing these stubborn beings, he one day met a dwarf who changed his life.This dwarf singlehandedly beat a dark elf patrol only using a old deeply worn quarterstaff (and knocked him out as he tried to stick him from behind...). He was awakened by a rough boot to the side from what he thought was a great warrior, was instead an old dwarf in robes.


Will add to this later...just that Character learns from this old Dwarf that there is more to life then the war their 2 races...and learns the way of the monk from this venerable dwarf.  Carries his masters quarterstaff as he was killed fighting against titanspawn in the underdark.


----------



## Torillan (Feb 29, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Torillan...just a quick question...would it be acceptable to play a dark elf? Thinking about a rouge/monk(lawful neutral). Figured he got tired of the constant fighting with the dwarven nation....felt his god was going about things the wrong way so has left the dark elfen lands...




Sorry I haven't posted for a bit.  I worked a 14 hour shift in the ER last night  and I'm nursing a head cold to boot.

Actually, I kinda like the idea.  I like the backstory, too.  This is giving me some good adventure ideas.  Say, how did Dear Old Dad feel about him leaving the homestead................(insert insane maniacal laughter   )


----------



## Torillan (Feb 29, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Are Mountain dwarves racial package the same in CCR as in Burok Torn? I have BT but have not read through it thoroughly.




There are a couple if new items between the two books.  Use to info in BT with the following additions/changes:

Weapon Familiarity: treat dwarven waraxes and urgoshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic

Stability:  +4 to resist bull-rush or tripping while standing on ground (ie. both feet planted)

+4 dodge bonus against giant type (Huge or larger)

+2 attack roll if another dwarf is within 5 feet

Bonus languages: Draconic, any non-secret (instead of any titanspawn)

Hope that helps


----------



## Torillan (Feb 29, 2004)

*Posting of Characters*

I've started a thread in Rogues Gallery, so go ahead when your ready and post them there.  Looking forward to seeing what you guys come up with!  So far so good!  

(Aside:  the fact that a dwarf and a dark elf are in the same group will allow me to present some really GOOD role-playing opportunities, just for a heads up.  My goal is not to kill you guys off, but try to make it as fun as possible).


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 29, 2004)

What are your rules for items that we have the craft feats for?  As a wizard, I've got Scribe Scroll free, and can't see anything else worth spending my cash on.


----------



## d'Anconia (Feb 29, 2004)

Quick question, I know you tagged this thread as a 3.0 rules game, but I thought that the revised creature collection was 3.5 rules. So I just wanted to clarify which rule set we were using. Also what other sources do you accept?

I'm thinking of a halfling druid as my character. I'll have more details when I get home tonight, I've been out of town this weekend.


----------



## Torillan (Mar 1, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> What are your rules for items that we have the craft feats for?  As a wizard, I've got Scribe Scroll free, and can't see anything else worth spending my cash on.




Good point.  I'm going to rule that if you invest in a craft feat (or inherent it from a class), you may go ahead and create what you need.  Let me know what you end up with (given starting cash) and I'll give a final ruling.  Anything within reason will be OK.


----------



## Torillan (Mar 1, 2004)

d'Anconia said:
			
		

> Quick question, I know you tagged this thread as a 3.0 rules game, but I thought that the revised creature collection was 3.5 rules. So I just wanted to clarify which rule set we were using. Also what other sources do you accept?




Since I first posted, that question occured to me as well.  I guess it'll end up being somewhere around version 3.30 rules, as some changes appeal to me.  Things like most spell revisions, ranger class, and other tweaks that escape my memory at the moment.  Go ahead and make characters with whichever version you're comfortable with.  If you see any issues or problems that may pop up, run them by me.  

For sources, it's the 3 core books, any and all Scarred Lands material, and the FRCS feat & equipment lists.  Those are the books I have, so I'd like to limit things to those.  I do have the Kalamar Players Guide as well, but hadn't planned on using it.  If you have it, and want to use a rule from it, run it by me.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 1, 2004)

Torillan said:
			
		

> Good point.  I'm going to rule that if you invest in a craft feat (or inherent it from a class), you may go ahead and create what you need.  Let me know what you end up with (given starting cash) and I'll give a final ruling.  Anything within reason will be OK.




After purchasing a masterwork light crossbow for 335 gp, 50 bolts for 5 gp, and a spellbook for 15 gp, I'm left with 2235 for spells and scrolls.  I'll likely only buy 5 spells of each level or so, totaling 750, which gives me at least 1485 for scrolls.  There are then three ways they can be bought: 1) full price; the feat allows me to possess them at all; 2) 50% cost, the raw materials price, or 3) 60% price, using a 5 gp per XP conversion.  At full price, that's 8 2nd level scrolls and 11 1st level, with 10 gp in pocket change.  That sound reasonable?

EDIT: Also, what are your feelings on alternate summoned monsters?  There was an article in Dragon six or eight months back, with rules on wider ranges of summoned critters; they seem pretty necessary, given that Summon 1 has exactly four choices.


----------



## Torillan (Mar 1, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> After purchasing a masterwork light crossbow for 335 gp, 50 bolts for 5 gp, and a spellbook for 15 gp, I'm left with 2235 for spells and scrolls.  I'll likely only buy 5 spells of each level or so, totaling 750, which gives me at least 1485 for scrolls.  There are then three ways they can be bought: 1) full price; the feat allows me to possess them at all; 2) 50% cost, the raw materials price, or 3) 60% price, using a 5 gp per XP conversion.  At full price, that's 8 2nd level scrolls and 11 1st level, with 10 gp in pocket change.  That sound reasonable?
> 
> EDIT: Also, what are your feelings on alternate summoned monsters?  There was an article in Dragon six or eight months back, with rules on wider ranges of summoned critters; they seem pretty necessary, given that Summon 1 has exactly four choices.




Go ahead and use option #1, provided you have purchased everything else you need.  10 GP in pocket does give you some incentive to adventure, I suppose.   

I do have the Dragon mag you're refering to, and I don't see any problem with the additional choices.  I'll review the article today, but you may pick from that list also.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 1, 2004)

I'll play a Lawful Neutral Hollowfaust Necromancer, if that's acceptable. Unfortunately, I don't have the Hollowfaust book, but a straight Necromancer is still always cool.

Alternatively, I'd like to play some type of barbarian. Hmmmm.


----------



## Torillan (Mar 1, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I'll play a Lawful Neutral Hollowfaust Necromancer, if that's acceptable. Unfortunately, I don't have the Hollowfaust book, but a straight Necromancer is still always cool.
> 
> Alternatively, I'd like to play some type of barbarian. Hmmmm.




That will be OK.  I will tell you that as of right now, we have a Dwarf Wizard (conjurer) and a Dark Elf Monk/Rogue.  Somebody might want to play a front line fighter, but depending on what each of you picks, I can adjust encounters accordingly to see how the party functions as a whole.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 1, 2004)

Do you have Unearthed Arcana?  There are a number of things I'd like to use from it if you're willing, including the conjuror variant Enhanced Summoning, the Absent-Minded and Spellgifted traits, and the Noncombatant flaw.  If you don't have the book, I can type them up.


----------



## Torillan (Mar 1, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Do you have Unearthed Arcana?  There are a number of things I'd like to use from it if you're willing, including the conjuror variant Enhanced Summoning, the Absent-Minded and Spellgifted traits, and the Noncombatant flaw.  If you don't have the book, I can type them up.




I don't have UA yet, but go ahead and type up what you want to use.  I might end up picking a few of them only.  Go ahead and e-mail me them instead of posting here (torillan@aol.com) and I'll give you a final ruling soon.

I'd like to try to limit the number of additional rules, but I'm flexible enough to allow some modifications within reason.


----------



## Torillan (Mar 3, 2004)

*Paging Hammerhead & d'Anconia!!!*

Still alive as far as I'm concerned.  If I don't hear from these guys in the next day or two I'll broadcast for replacements.  Characters so far look great!  Two dwarves and a dark elf.........excellent (in best Mr. Burns voice).


----------



## Voadam (Mar 3, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I'll play a Lawful Neutral Hollowfaust Necromancer, if that's acceptable. Unfortunately, I don't have the Hollowfaust book, but a straight Necromancer is still always cool.
> 
> Alternatively, I'd like to play some type of barbarian. Hmmmm.




I have the book but haven't looked at it in a while. They have special cold weave cloth allowing them to wear black pilgrim/inquisitor robes and not suffer from the Scarred lands specific heat that arcane magic generates. They also have some weak necromantic arcane healing spells.

They are against freewilled undead but otherwise pro-necromancy (including using mindless undead) as the basis of the power that keeps them safe. Necromancers in Hollowfaust also have to serve a lot of govenment functions. As a plus they are friendly with a nearby dwarven clan.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 4, 2004)

Just recently picked up scarred lands book on monks and paladins....really sweet feats inside....lots of info. on various monk philosophies....


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 4, 2004)

How many creatures should I have on my summon I and II lists, and am I remembering correctly that final CR should be <1/2 and <1 respectively?


----------



## Torillan (Mar 4, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Just recently picked up scarred lands book on monks and paladins....really sweet feats inside....lots of info. on various monk philosophies....




The Players Guides are definitely on my wish list.  Hmm....tax refund should be coming soon.......


----------



## Torillan (Mar 4, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> How many creatures should I have on my summon I and II lists, and am I remembering correctly that final CR should be <1/2 and <1 respectively?




Well, if I remember correctly, I don't think there is a limit to the number of creatures available, just that your alignment can affect what you can choose.  Anybody else know differently?  

And yes, the CR should be 1/2 and 1.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 4, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Just recently picked up scarred lands book on monks and paladins....really sweet feats inside....lots of info. on various monk philosophies....




And I got the pdf for fighters and barbarians when I got the AU bestiary.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 4, 2004)

Do you want us to come up with a reason for us dwarves to start out journeying with the adopted dark elf (perhaps his master daewor was an uncle or something) because otherwise as it stands Harl's first reaction to seeing a dark elf out of the blue is to charge and attack at the slightest provocation. Same with Calastians. I can picture barroom brawls with Calastians occurring over the slightest comments.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 4, 2004)

Kinda like the relation idea.. I figure Solaril had been traveling with Dreaor for a couple of years so may have ran into some of his family during that time, of course attacking one just because he is a slimmer and fairer of skin (not to mention well groomed...)shows you must learn the way of the Perfected One. Do not worry, I will help you along the path.


----------



## Torillan (Mar 4, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Kinda like the relation idea.. I figure Solaril had been traveling with Dreaor for a couple of years so may have ran into some of his family during that time, of course attacking one just because he is a slimmer and fairer of skin (not to mention well groomed...)shows you must learn the way of the Perfected One. Do not worry, I will help you along the path.




That does sound good.  I was going to posit to you all to come up with a story on how you all are travelling together.  It's more for ease of starting the campaign, rather than taking days to "roleplay" your first encounter with each other.  

Basically, you all are headed for a border castle on the frontier of New Venir and Lageni where each merges with the Blood Steppes (effectively along the River Eni).

Once I have all the characters, I'll start the thread in Playing the Game.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 4, 2004)

Can I use creatures from the Fiend Folio and MM II?


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 4, 2004)

My character is kind of done, I just need to pick equipment and spells.

Can I use the 3.5 Ray of Enfeeblement?


----------



## Torillan (Mar 4, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Can I use creatures from the Fiend Folio and MM II?




Give me a list with some basic info about them, and I'll see.  Since I don't have either of those books (except the old 1st Ed. Fiend Folio) I'd prefer not to, but I'm open to possibilities.


----------



## Torillan (Mar 4, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> My character is kind of done, I just need to pick equipment and spells.
> 
> Can I use the 3.5 Ray of Enfeeblement?




Absolutely.  The game will end up being closer to 3.5 than 3.0, so I'm going to change the icon............


----------



## Voadam (Mar 4, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Kinda like the relation idea.. I figure Solaril had been traveling with Dreaor for a couple of years so may have ran into some of his family during that time, of course attacking one just because he is a slimmer and fairer of skin (not to mention well groomed...)shows you must learn the way of the Perfected One. Do not worry, I will help you along the path.




Goran only knows why great uncle Dreaor adopted you, I guess he had to pick up an elf to get anybody to go along with his kooky unarmored fighting path philosophy. since the Goran priests' divinations confirmed you are not seeking the downfall of the dwarves anymore, Harl will not attack you on sight. But he is more than happy to spar with you so you can "perfect your path" through being knocked on your butt repeatedly.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 4, 2004)

Since Dreaor formally adopted you, we are cousins and family and Harl will back you in a fight. In fact he would have already gotten into brawls to defend clan honor when Uncle Dreaor's choice was disparaged by other dwarves. Of course Harl will still make fun of the elf's distaste for real dwarven style drinks. 

This will also make Torvim your second cousin, not that Torvim seems to be aware of the social issues of clan honor, fear, hatred, and prejudice involved either way.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 4, 2004)

Torillan said:
			
		

> Give me a list with some basic info about them, and I'll see.  Since I don't have either of those books (except the old 1st Ed. Fiend Folio) I'd prefer not to, but I'm open to possibilities.




The creature I'm most interested in is this:

Blood hawk:
Small Magical Beast
HD 1d10
AC 16 (1 size, +2 natural armor, +3 Dex)
Speed 20, fly 80 average
BAB +1
Attack +5 claw
Full Attack +5 2 claws, +0 bite
Damage claw 1d3+1, bite 1d4
Str 13, Dex 16, Con 11, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 7
CR 1/2

SA: Wounding.  A wound resulting from a blood hawk's bite or claw attack bleeds for an additional point of damage each round thereafter.  Multiple wounds from such attacks result in cumulative bleeding loss.  The bleeding can only be stopped by a Heal check DC 15 or the application of a Cure or Heal spell.

Also, I'd like to use the elemental templates from the Manual of the Planes, as celestial and fiendish animals seem less his style.


----------



## Torillan (Mar 5, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The creature I'm most interested in is this:
> 
> Blood hawk:
> Small Magical Beast
> ...




All of this sounds good.  I've seen the MoP book (friend's copy), and I vaguely remember some bits.  I'd say off hand that it's all reasonably balanced, so you have my blessing to use them.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 5, 2004)

Torillan said:
			
		

> All of this sounds good.  I've seen the MoP book (friend's copy), and I vaguely remember some bits.  I'd say off hand that it's all reasonably balanced, so you have my blessing to use them.




What about the Dread Raven, from CC1?  It casts spells as a Sor3, and is CR 1.  A) Can I summon them at all? B) If so, can I pick the spell selection?  C) If yes, am I limited to one selection, or can I have several to choose from?


----------



## Torillan (Mar 5, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> What about the Dread Raven, from CC1?  It casts spells as a Sor3, and is CR 1.  A) Can I summon them at all? B) If so, can I pick the spell selection?  C) If yes, am I limited to one selection, or can I have several to choose from?




Actually, in CC1 Revised it is a CR 3.  So the Dread Raven is a no go. 

Also, I've re-examined the Summon spell rules, and all of the summonings need to be outsiders.  So this means that the Blood Hawk is no good either, since it is a magical beast.  This is a reversal of my earlier approval.  Sorry.  All of the animals listed in the PHB are either "celestial" or "fiendish", if not directly from another plane.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 5, 2004)

Torillan said:
			
		

> Actually, in CC1 Revised it is a CR 3.  So the Dread Raven is a no go.
> 
> Also, I've re-examined the Summon spell rules, and all of the summonings need to be outsiders.  So this means that the Blood Hawk is no good either, since it is a magical beast.  This is a reversal of my earlier approval.  Sorry.  All of the animals listed in the PHB are either "celestial" or "fiendish", if not directly from another plane.




That's why I asked about the elemental template.  An air blood hawk is an elemental, which is also an acceptable summoned creature.


----------



## Torillan (Mar 5, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> That's why I asked about the elemental template.  An air blood hawk is an elemental, which is also an acceptable summoned creature.




OK, now I see where you were going with this.  Go ahead with your plan.  

Sorry about the misunderstanding (it was tough waking up this morning). :\


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 5, 2004)

Torillan said:
			
		

> OK, now I see where you were going with this.  Go ahead with your plan.
> 
> Sorry about the misunderstanding (it was tough waking up this morning). :\




It's entirely understandable.  I didn't want to be up then any more than you did.

Do you have a revised CR for the Preychaser from CC2?  It's listed as 1, which seems a trifle low.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 5, 2004)

I'd be interested in the final summoning list of Torvim's as well. I'm going to base Harl's existing monster familiarity mostly on creatures that Torvim has summoned. Harl will be the cousin who keeps encouraging Torvim to get more toys (variety of summoned monsters) for Harl to practice his swordwork or gauntlet smiting with. "Damned Fire BloodHawks!" sounds like a fun quote.


----------



## Torillan (Mar 6, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> It's entirely understandable.  I didn't want to be up then any more than you did.
> 
> Do you have a revised CR for the Preychaser from CC2?  It's listed as 1, which seems a trifle low.




Sorry, but I don't have CC2 (hangs head in shame....).  If anybody else can help, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Torillan (Mar 6, 2004)

*Recruiting 1 more player*

Well, since d-Anconia hasn't responded, I'm going to be looking for one more player.  We could go ahead with who we have, but I'd like to see one more to round out the group.  I'll give it a day or two.  Thanks for being patient, but I pormise we will be starting soon (particularly because it's Spring Break for me next week!!)


----------



## Torillan (Mar 6, 2004)

*starting HPs*

By the way, before I forget, go ahead and take maximum hit points for each level.  This may come in handy especially if we only have the four characters.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 6, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in the final summoning list of Torvim's as well. I'm going to base Harl's existing monster familiarity mostly on creatures that Torvim has summoned. Harl will be the cousin who keeps encouraging Torvim to get more toys (variety of summoned monsters) for Harl to practice his swordwork or gauntlet smiting with. "Damned Fire BloodHawks!" sounds like a fun quote.




I've put up a handful of monsters in the Rogue's Gallery; I'll add more as I increase my casting power.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 6, 2004)

*heads up.*

I will be gone on a business trip next week from Wednesday until Monday March 15 and not have net access.


----------



## Torillan (Mar 6, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I will be gone on a business trip next week from Wednesday until Monday March 15 and not have net access.




Thanks for letting us know.  If it's all right with everyone else, I'd prefer to hold off starting until Voadam gets back.  That will give us more time to finalize characters and find one more player.  

Also, Paxus, the list looks fine.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 6, 2004)

*hollowfaust healing*

Here is one of the spells from the Hollowfaust book. If we don't have any other healing it would be worth Lydia picking up.

Arcane Healing
Necromancy level 2 sor/wiz
V, S
CT: 1 minute
Touch
Caster or individual touched
On casting this spell, the caster may convert up to one spell level per level of experience she has attained into healing energies. Every two spell levels (round down) drained in this manner may be used to heal 1d8+1 points of damage.


----------



## Torillan (Mar 6, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Here is one of the spells from the Hollowfaust book. If we don't have any other healing it would be worth Lydia picking up.
> 
> Arcane Healing
> Necromancy level 2 sor/wiz
> ...




That's a good idea.  I've got the Hollowfaust book (my favorite so far) so I do know the spell.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 7, 2004)

Oh! I love the Scarred Lands! Is there still room?


----------



## Torillan (Mar 7, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Oh! I love the Scarred Lands! Is there still room?




Yes!  Thanks for joining.  This game is now full.  Go ahead and make up a character (see first post for details) and post it in the Rogue's GAllery I've set up (see link in my sig).  Any questions just post here.  I try to check daily so I should get responses out quickly.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 8, 2004)

Torillan said:
			
		

> By the way, before I forget, go ahead and take maximum hit points for each level.  This may come in handy especially if we only have the four characters.




And barbarian proves to be a wise choice for our main brick. I'll adjust the rogues gallery version.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 8, 2004)

I'll post him tomorrow when I'm done him. he's a Half Elf Druid. He's from the Skulos family (Efritti scions) While he is not a sorcerer he has the families natural bend towards fire magic (Elemental Focus i think it's called from the wizard/sorcerer/bard book.)
Has a light horse for an animal companion.
Chaotic Neutral if it makes a difference to anyone.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 8, 2004)

Torillan said:
			
		

> -NO magic items to start with, HOWEVER, Masterwork Items are OK.



Are potions falling under magic items for this. Potions of CWL would be handy.



			
				Torillan said:
			
		

> Here is the current list of players & their characters:
> Hammerhead - Lydia Sitarak (Human Necromacer 3)
> Paxus - Torvin the Scribe (Mountain Dwarf Conjurer 3)
> ferretguy - Soleril Quilserve (Dark Elf Monk/Rogue 1/1)
> ...


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Looks a little short on front line fighters....of course not that anything should be able to get by me and my cousin...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 8, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Looks a little short on front line fighters....of course not that anything should be able to get by me and my cousin...



Actualy I'm designing Ashcroft to be very melee oriented. next level he will switch animal companions and get something mean.


----------



## Torillan (Mar 8, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Are potions falling under magic items for this. Potions of CWL would be handy.




Yes, but don't worry about that.  It will be taken care of (wink, wink).


----------



## Torillan (Mar 8, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Looks a little short on front line fighters....of course not that anything should be able to get by me and my cousin...




I think you guys should be alright.  The conjurer will help with summonings to even odds somewhat, but overall I think you guys can handle it.  That's part of why I give max HP for each level, to sort of make up for no magic items to start.  As I said in the first post, I will be using the Leveled Treasure rules from Dragon mag, so any Masterwork weapons your character inherited could have powers to be "awakened" as time goes on.  Just let me know if you have something that you'd like to work on.  I'll explain how it works then.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 8, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I'll post him tomorrow when I'm done him. he's a Half Elf Druid. He's from the Skulos family (Efritti scions) While he is not a sorcerer he has the families natural bend towards fire magic (Elemental Focus i think it's called from the wizard/sorcerer/bard book.)
> Has a light horse for an animal companion.
> Chaotic Neutral if it makes a difference to anyone.




Torillian is allowing FRCS feats so bloodline of fire might be worth considering to fit this fire concept.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 8, 2004)

Torillan said:
			
		

> I think you guys should be alright.  The conjurer will help with summonings to even odds somewhat, but overall I think you guys can handle it.  That's part of why I give max HP for each level, to sort of make up for no magic items to start.  As I said in the first post, I will be using the Leveled Treasure rules from Dragon mag, so any Masterwork weapons your character inherited could have powers to be "awakened" as time goes on.  Just let me know if you have something that you'd like to work on.  I'll explain how it works then.




That dwarven rune covered masterwork greatsword that Harl inherited from his grandfather is something he would like to work on.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm thinkin' that the quarterstaff that he received from his master would probably be that which will awaken...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 9, 2004)

Torvin wouldn't know what to do with most weapons even if he had an instruction manual.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 9, 2004)

Ashcrofts heirloom is a brass ring that was given to him on his father's deathbed. I'm writing the story and should have it ready tomorrow.


----------



## Torillan (Mar 9, 2004)

For those of you who want to build a magic weapon (or armor, for that matter), choose which "powers" from the list of weapon/armor abilities listed in the DMG you'd like the item to have (including any bonuses to hit/damage/protection) and note the "Market Price modifier". The total for bonuses can't be greater than +10, so obviously higher powers take longer to awaken.  The way it works is this: you need to be a certain level, and then spend XP to "awaken" the latent powers of the item.  
Here is an example of how it works:

Equivalent Bonus -       +2
Required Level -            5 
Total XP Weapon -     1,600
Total XP Armor/Shield - 800

From there each +1 bonus is every 2 levels after 5, (ie 7, 9, 11...)  and doubles the XP needed.

All items will start off at +1 (include this in your total!!).  Also, the bonuses are cumulative, so if the first ability is equivalent to +2, you would look at the +3 item level (+1 initial bonus and +2 equivalent) to determine what level you need to be and how much XP you need to spend.  NOTE: I will be giving additional XP toward the item, which can ONLY be used to awaken abilities.
(Also, even though you start with only a masterwork item, something will happen early in the story to "start" the +1 bonus.)    

When you choose which powers you'd like, make a story behind the weapon (where it came from, who made it, etc.).  I will make final decisions on abilities once you send me your list and story.  E-mail them to me (torillan@aol.com), that way they can remain "mysterious" to the other players.  You're free to discuss the items amongst yourselves, I think it helps keep a mystique about each of you.  

If this seems confusing (I have a tendency to do that to people), let me know.  We can work out details while we wait for Voadam to get back from his business trip (Voadam - I can work out the details of what you want to use for you if you send me a list before you go; we can fix it when you get back).  Then, we can start!!!!


----------



## Voadam (Mar 9, 2004)

So we figure out all the powers it will eventually awaken to, write out the path they will awaken, and write up a history of the item, and privately e-mail that to you.

So for example

+1
Flaming
Fiery burst
Keen
+2
+3
+4
+5

This dagger was forged by Torvim's mentor Jakund the bright who summoned a small fire elemental for him and bound it into the dagger with secret burok torn runes.

Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 9, 2004)

As for Ash's ring.. do what you want. I envision is finaly winding up a ring of fire protection or even better fire elemental command.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 9, 2004)

Just a heads up. Ashcroft is up and finished in the rogues gallery.


----------



## Torillan (Mar 9, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> So we figure out all the powers it will eventually awaken to, write out the path they will awaken, and write up a history of the item, and privately e-mail that to you.
> 
> So for example
> 
> ...




Exactly.  The equivalency bonus would then break down like this:
+1 - any level, no XP
Flame - +2 equivalent (+1 add +1 equival. for Flame), 5th level, 1,600 XP
Flame Burst - +4 equivalent (+2 add +2 equiv. for Flame Burst), 9th lvl, 6,400 XP
.....and so on


----------



## Torillan (Mar 9, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> As for Ash's ring.. do what you want. I envision is finaly winding up a ring of fire protection or even better fire elemental command.




Well, the Leveled Treasure only really works for Weapons, Armor and Shields.  Let me see if the same principles could work for rings and/or staves.  I might devise some similar rules based on market value for the powers listed in the ring section of the DMG  (ex. - 2,000 gp to 6,000 gp = +1 equivalent) or something along those lines.  I'll get back to you.


----------



## Torillan (Mar 11, 2004)

*Reminder / Bump*

This is to remind everyone that we will start, but not until Voadam gets back from his business trip.  The list of powers from Weapons and/or Armor that you'd like to build with can be sent anytime, but try to get them to me sometime over the next month or two.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 11, 2004)

Likewise, Lydia will probably never use a weapon unless the situation grows desperate. Certainly not as she gains in power.

My Hollowfaust Robes could be counted as the ancestral magical item, and provide an AC bonus similar to Bracers of Armor.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 11, 2004)

Torillan said:
			
		

> Well, the Leveled Treasure only really works for Weapons, Armor and Shields.  Let me see if the same principles could work for rings and/or staves.  I might devise some similar rules based on market value for the powers listed in the ring section of the DMG  (ex. - 2,000 gp to 6,000 gp = +1 equivalent) or something along those lines.  I'll get back to you.



The problem with a druid with weapons armor and shield it he cannot use them in animal forms. the wilding ability is very expensive and only works on armor and shields. That's why I chose the ring. 
I have an idea... How about the ring gives me access to a fire domain spell of every level I can cast 1 per day. It's not a huge power and it "levels" on it's own.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 11, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> The problem with a druid with weapons armor and shield it he cannot use them in animal forms. the wilding ability is very expensive and only works on armor and shields. That's why I chose the ring.
> I have an idea... How about the ring gives me access to a fire domain spell of every level I can cast 1 per day. It's not a huge power and it "levels" on it's own.




No magical item can be used in animal form unless it's normally wearable by that animal.  In most interpretations I've seen, rings don't count.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 11, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> No magical item can be used in animal form unless it's normally wearable by that animal.  In most interpretations I've seen, rings don't count.



True. but more animals can use a ring than a blade.


----------



## Torillan (Mar 12, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> True. but more animals can use a ring than a blade.




Let me ponder this issue for a bit, and I'll see what I can come up with.  I might allow something for the robes, like a ring or something sewn into the fabric (or something along those lines).  Give me a little time and I will think of something.  For those that don't use weapons or armor regularly, don't worry; you WILL find or gain items that will be appropriate and evenly powerful.  It may not be quite the same, but you won't be left out.  I promise.  

I'll post ideas I have here shortly.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 14, 2004)

I'm working on the Quarterstaff from Solarils old master....should have it up tonight..


----------



## Voadam (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm back!

As for rings, rings of protection have a nice easy progression.

For the robes I think there was an alternate rule in the WotC arms and equipment guide allowing bracers to get armor enhancements for similar plus costs that could work if you were switching bracers for robes.


----------



## Torillan (Mar 17, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'm back!
> 
> As for rings, rings of protection have a nice easy progression.
> 
> For the robes I think there was an alternate rule in the WotC arms and equipment guide allowing bracers to get armor enhancements for similar plus costs that could work if you were switching bracers for robes.




Welcome back!  I hope your trip was good.  Since you're here, I'll be starting a thread in the Playing the Game section, most likely sometime tomorrow.  Keep an eye out!

As for the robes, I'll allow powers similar to armor, but for the XP cost I will use 1.5x the regular armor XP cost (I'll post each person's breakdown of what their individual items will cost, unless you'd rather keep it secret from the others) to represent the intense craftsmanship needed for it.

Cool!  I'm ready to get started, and I hope you guys enjoy the game.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm excited  !


----------



## Voadam (Mar 17, 2004)

Torillan said:
			
		

> Welcome back!  I hope your trip was good.  Since you're here, I'll be starting a thread in the Playing the Game section, most likely sometime tomorrow.  Keep an eye out!
> 
> As for the robes, I'll allow powers similar to armor, but for the XP cost I will use 1.5x the regular armor XP cost (I'll post each person's breakdown of what their individual items will cost, unless you'd rather keep it secret from the others) to represent the intense craftsmanship needed for it.
> 
> Cool!  I'm ready to get started, and I hope you guys enjoy the game.




Thanks, I was sick the whole time, My laptop didn't work, and I got involuntarily bumped from my flight to the next day coming back, but Keystone Colorado is a beautiful place to drive through even if you are too weary from the 9,000 feet altitude and feeling under the weather to go snowboarding or snowshoeing like I had planned. I did make a lot of good business contacts and ate well while I was there. It was a good trip, I just wish I had been able to take advantage of the perfect skiing weather. Next year will hopefully be even better.

I'm ready to start killing things and taking their stuff. Oh and seeing the sights of Ghelspad of course.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 18, 2004)

Does Soleril speak Dwarven?

What are those traits and flaws of Torvin's? Where are they from?

I would suggest Ashcroft work on learning dwarven so we can have a "secret" tongue for the entire party that is not common. It would back up a backstory if the hermit was dwarven and give you a slight connection to Burok Torn.

So is Lydia's story that she came to Burok Torn to study among the revered dwarven runemaster mages and is a companion of Torvin's or was she an envoy from Hallowfaust to Burok Torn who volunteered to help the dwarven city in order to foster goodwill between the two city states?

The intro story looks fun so far in part one of ptg, I'm guessing we'll get more background story on the chieftan in part II.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 19, 2004)

Hell, I knew I forgot to write down languages....corrected on sheet...
 Do speak Dwarven (helps to know the language of your enemy/teacher   )
also dark elven and commen...
 By the by....will be off-line for 2-3 days at most due to moving to new house...just go ahead and auto me Mr DM....will be back quickest!


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 19, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> What are those traits and flaws of Torvin's? Where are they from?




They're optional rules from Unearthed Arcana.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 19, 2004)

*marching order*

I would suggest a marching order as follows.

Me and sol in front (for fighting and trapfinding)

The two mages in the middle (for protection)

Ash in the rear as a physical fighter who can guard the rear or rush up to the front.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 19, 2004)

Is Ash using the UA variant sorcerer druid rules? Is that why he has listed spells known or should that be spells typically prepared?


----------



## Torillan (Mar 23, 2004)

*My apologies*

Guys:
I'm sorry I haven't posted in a few days.  The game IS still on!!  I've been dealing with mid-terms and papers to write, so bear with me.  I will be posting tonite.

Thanks for your patience.

P.S. - In case you were wondering, I'm going to nursing school.  I'm 36 and looking for a career change.  I'm pretty sure I really stepped in it with nursing!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 23, 2004)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Is Ash using the UA variant sorcerer druid rules? Is that why he has listed spells known or should that be spells typically prepared?



No.. Just a typo. I'll fix it at some time.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 23, 2004)

Torillan said:
			
		

> Guys:
> I'm sorry I haven't posted in a few days.  The game IS still on!!  I've been dealing with mid-terms and papers to write, so bear with me.  I will be posting tonite.
> 
> Thanks for your patience.
> ...



OMG! I'm 40 and just starting nursing school in a few months. That's cool.


----------



## Torillan (Mar 23, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> OMG! I'm 40 and just starting nursing school in a few months. That's cool.




My God.  As I get older, my world just keeps getting smaller, and smalller, and smaller, and..........
 :\


----------

